# End of the whale war?



## RogueWhaler

Man, is this the end? Really? I had hoped that this day would never come...I enjoyed watching the Sea Shemales chase their tails in the Arctic. I'll really miss some of the women on the Boob Bracer and the Stiff Lichen. A friend that once met the crew told me that the women on board have thick mats of hair under each arm and long legs with gorilla fur....That is soooo sexy 

Anyway, I'm gonna have to find another source of whale oil now. Baby seal pup just isn't the same when deep fried in that crappy eco-friendly veggie oil. And don't even get me started on having to use pig fat. That is only to be used while curing my dolphin jerky...MMMM...now that is some good eatin'!

Hey, maybe there are some good old fashioned tree-hugger-hippies chaining themselves naked to some tree to protect a monkey somewhere; and then we can have another great (action packed) reality show, full of brave environmental terrorists weeping over the death of snail darters.

Oh well, Im off to the kitchen to boil up a couple of lobsters and cry in my butter sauce over the end of the whale war. Damned Japanese; they gave up way too early.
~Cheers!


----------



## Mad Scientist

ok firstly the raditz light speed thing is a translation mistake , this is NOT said in the manga or the japense version ,they never reach light speed in dbz , they get close at the very end at full power maybe , theoreticly , like 60-80 thousand mach maybe , but light speed is 90 thousand + . Hulk is physically much stronger then any dbz character ever gets , normal green hulk has lifted 150 billion tons. World War Hulk can theoreticly destroy a planet through physical blows , hes already been shown to be strong enough to survive in the planet core and pull/push tectonic plates around. Plus he can survive in space for a very very very long time , like days or weeks. Plus hulk regenerates at a MASSIVE degree. Hulk cant fly but he can jump into the outer atmosphere and cross continental , and has been shown to move as fast as top tier marvel characters such as the norse god Thor. Maybe goku could hit him with a big enough ki blast to kill him or knock him down to bruce banner state (however WWH has shrugged off a nova blast from human torch , this blast can be as hot as 1 million degrees , the surface of the sun is only 50,000 ) , but he would need to go all out right from the start , the longer the fight went the less chance goku would have , take too long and hulk would overpower him. As hulks strength has no measurable limits. Hulks stamina and durability is nearly limitless , as is his strength , goku would be very hard pressed to win this. The only way is complete overkill right from the start before hulk can catch his stride , i think goku could feasibly beat anything below world war hulk power , maybe , as it would be very hard for hulk to fight someone who can move so fast and fly and teleport and who can attack from range. So because of his movement advantages il say GOKU ftw , but only just and only if he does it quick.


----------



## Warrior102

RogueWhaler said:


> Man, is this the end? Really? I had hoped that this day would never come...I enjoyed watching the Sea Shemales chase their tails in the Arctic. I'll really miss some of the women on the Boob Bracer and the Stiff Lichen. A friend that once met the crew told me that the women on board have thick mats of hair under each arm and long legs with gorilla fur....That is soooo sexy
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna have to find another source of whale oil now. Baby seal pup just isn't the same when deep fried in that crappy eco-friendly veggie oil. And don't even get me started on having to use pig fat. That is only to be used while curing my dolphin jerky...MMMM...now that is some good eatin'!
> 
> Hey, maybe there are some good old fashioned tree-hugger-hippies chaining themselves naked to some tree to protect a monkey somewhere; and then we can have another great (action packed) reality show, full of brave environmental terrorists weeping over the death of snail darters.
> 
> Oh well, Im off to the kitchen to boil up a couple of lobsters and cry in my butter sauce over the end of the whale war. Damned Japanese; they gave up way too early.
> ~Cheers!



Might I suggest KY Jelly ?


----------



## hortysir

Just watched the season finale, actually.

The Japs aren't stopping whaling, merely got chased off for the remainder of that hunting season.


That's why it was called a Season Finale and not a Series Finale


----------



## RogueWhaler

Mad Scientist said:


> ok firstly the raditz light speed thing is a translation mistake , this is NOT said in the manga or the japense version ,they never reach light speed in dbz , they get close at the very end at full power maybe , theoreticly , like 60-80 thousand mach maybe , but light speed is 90 thousand + . Hulk is physically much stronger then any dbz character ever gets , normal green hulk has lifted 150 billion tons. World War Hulk can theoreticly destroy a planet through physical blows , hes already been shown to be strong enough to survive in the planet core and pull/push tectonic plates around. Plus he can survive in space for a very very very long time , like days or weeks. Plus hulk regenerates at a MASSIVE degree. Hulk cant fly but he can jump into the outer atmosphere and cross continental , and has been shown to move as fast as top tier marvel characters such as the norse god Thor. Maybe goku could hit him with a big enough ki blast to kill him or knock him down to bruce banner state (however WWH has shrugged off a nova blast from human torch , this blast can be as hot as 1 million degrees , the surface of the sun is only 50,000 ) , but he would need to go all out right from the start , the longer the fight went the less chance goku would have , take too long and hulk would overpower him. As hulks strength has no measurable limits. Hulks stamina and durability is nearly limitless , as is his strength , goku would be very hard pressed to win this. The only way is complete overkill right from the start before hulk can catch his stride , i think goku could feasibly beat anything below world war hulk power , maybe , as it would be very hard for hulk to fight someone who can move so fast and fly and teleport and who can attack from range. So because of his movement advantages il say GOKU ftw , but only just and only if he does it quick.



Huhhh, Ok.  ???


----------



## hortysir

Oh, and


----------



## RogueWhaler

hortysir,

Thanks for the welcome. Dude, your image looks creepily like what my old aunt Sal would look like if she'd dressed in a sailor suit.


----------



## freedombecki

Welcome to USMB, Rogue Whaler.


----------



## HenryBHough

Fish farming works.  Why not whale farming?


----------

